# Good iMac Review...



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Look here for a good, balanced review of the new iMac... and the author has very good words to say about OS X too.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

When the new iMac first came out I really liked the specs but last night when I was at Compusmart I finally had a look at the machine. Boring! It looks like a big white bathroom scale. The original and the lamp models had character but not this one.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Although the iMac did not inspire awe like the original and the Luxo Jr. model, it has caught on. Where the first two were rather in-your-face designs, relative to other computers, the iMac G5 has grown on people due to it's understated refinement. Clean lines, top-notch performance for the price and unobtrusive in any setting.

Besides, it's a Mac so it just works.

Now, if only Apple made BlueTooth with wireless mouse and keyboard a standard configuration ...


----------

